# Spring trips planned



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Where is everyone going to chase snow geese this spring?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I will be going back to S.Illinois. Maybe not the best hunting, but it's closer to me


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Depends on where the birds are at when I have time off.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I will be perma spreading it 2.5 miles NW of Edgely from March 15-May 1


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

SD multiple times


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

ND first week of April


----------



## shelby (Aug 16, 2008)

2 WEEKS IN NW MO.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

ND for 3 weeks March/April.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Looking forward to getting after them. :bop: :bop:


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Ill be waiting til mid march as usual, nodak and sodak possibly


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I will be starting Feb 8th in Arkansas. Gonna chase em till the 16th down there so hopefully we can get something done. I will keep you posted Josh! :thumb:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

North Dakota and Canada for this guy.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

shooteminthelips said:


> North Dakota and Canada for this guy.


How does Canada produce for you in the spring? I have a group of friends from SD that run up there in the spring and give it a shot.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

We shoot a few. Nothing spectacular but get to extend the spring season a little bit.


----------



## Geez n Quackers (Oct 24, 2007)

Southern KS in two weeks. Squaw Creek area starting about February 10. Hunt them in that area until they've all moved north. Maybe one trip to northern parts of SD in late March/early April. A friend is getting ready to deploy one of his permanent spreads this weekend. Even that gets me excited. It's just about that time!


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Snows in sask can be dynamite hunting. Eastern part of the province allows hunting in may, west side is april only.


----------



## duckdogsroc (Feb 15, 2010)

my usual 3 day weekends for as long as the birds are around mound


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Leaving in two weeks for Arkansas, I'm pumped! :beer:


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm getting worried. Only 4 weeks til we head for Missouri. Are thing still going to be froze up and all the birds sitting down in Arkansas?


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 17, 2012)

Heading to Arkansas 2/14, hopefully they'll stay there for the week that we are there before moving off to Squaw Creek, Plan to hunt Squaw Creek or South Dakota first weekend in March and SD every weekend after that until April. :sniper:


----------



## Tim54 (Feb 13, 2013)

Going to Stuttgart Arkansas this week. Never been down there before. Can anyone tell me if the hunting is good down there?
thanks for the info.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

All depends on what type of a hunter you are. It is good for the ones that know how to get it done, but it is bad for the part timers.


----------

